# Sorry Guys Shrimps were sick



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey just wanted to let all that I have not messaged back, or any that were in contact with me regarding my cherries. I started to notice a crash in my tank and then a few weeks later they had some sort of parasite. With the help of a fellow member I was able to get them back to health and now I am going to get them going again. I may even add a few fire reds to get more red in them. But thanks all who were in contact and sorry again. 
I will update when things are going good again.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for the crash, but good that you have them up and running again.
Put me in the waiting list for when they are back as I lost almost all of mine after treating for worms  It was supposed to be shrimps safe, but... I have a few still alive, but I think they'll be gone as well


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope everything goes okay for you Candace!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope that your shrimp recover quickly, OCD Fishies. 

This post was helpful for me because I didn't even know that shrimp could get parasites! What kind of parasites can they get? Now I will be watching my shrimp closely for itty bitty bad guys...


----------

